# What does your username mean?



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine is a mash-up of my military service with the 101st Airborne Division and my first name, Dave


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Name and year I was born


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Full name lol I didn't know what to put so I was like eh I'll put my full name


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

My car is White and my headlights are Bright..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Last name and initials. I've been using this and one other since the mid 80s.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Both my wife's first name and mine start with an A, Last name starts with a P, and its a Cruze. It's her full time vehicle but I do all the modding to it, and hang on the forum.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I only like smurfs and smurfettes in bikinis , so dang dog kiss a frog ...............................................
View attachment 33762
so make sure you want to jump , because there are no do overs . .................................................... or could it be my name nomenclature !


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I Had this Name Before Ron Artest


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sunline Coach Owner's Club


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine explains itself.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The only problem there are about 6 or 7 of ya's posting, so I call ya'll Aussie ..



Aussie said:


> Mine explains itself.





Good Day


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I am not happy about the decision I made to use cruzeecobluetopaz as my username. I was attempting to describe the car I drive on a forum full of other cruze owners with similar vehicles needless to say it was a bad decision. If given an opportunity to change usernames I would most certainly choose a more unique username.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> The only problem there are about 6 or 7 of ya's posting, so I call ya'll Aussie ..
> 
> Good Day


I am the only that has only "aussie" and nothing else. 

G'day.


----------



## eline65 (Aug 31, 2013)

I used to own a 1965 Ford Econoline pick-up. Not this one, but similar
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped....jpg/120px-1965_Mercury_Econoline_Pick_Up.jpg


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

Very high performance hunting cartridge and the one I prefer for all lower 48 hunting.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Have a real nickname, also a sexist person, speak far differently to a woman than to a man. Ha, far more polite to a woman and you have to be politically correct when speaking to a woman or get into deep trouble. Feel users name should suggest the sex of a person.

Also have to be cognizant that the NSA is watching.


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

I own and drive a 2011 Cruze LT RS.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mine represents a snowmobile. 1999 Polaris XC600. It's the sled I had bought that year and I joined a snowmobile forum (HardCoreSledder.com) at the same time. I just keep the same name regardless of the forum I'm on.

The name has become more of a tribute than anything else. The sled was lost in a brush fire in the spring of 2003. Here's a pic of the sled with my stepson on it, he was 12 at the time.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine is because I bought an LT and deal fell through (apparently sold before I bought it). Then I bought an ECO. So it should technically be 2013ECO but its 2013LT... oh well what are you gonna do.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

2013LT said:


> Mine is because I bought an LT and deal fell through (apparently sold before I bought it). Then I bought an ECO. So it should technically be 2013ECO but its 2013LT... oh well what are you gonna do.



You can always ask one of the moderators to update your name.


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

NickD said:


> Also have to be cognizant that the NSA is watching.


They can't see me! LOL


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't really wanna bother anyone to change my name haha.. and that hat is awesome


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It means don't call me at home after 9 PM unless someone is dead.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmm... your out of luck if I get ahold of your phone number now lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I love my ipod. And it just so happens I saw a commercial with kermit the frog. Mash em up and you get this!




CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I am not happy about the decision I made to use cruzeecobluetopaz as my username. I was attempting to describe the car I drive on a forum full of other cruze owners with similar vehicles needless to say it was a bad decision. If given an opportunity to change usernames I would most certainly choose a more unique username.


Ask XtremeRevolution he may do it. 

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine is my handle everywere Online its my gamertag on every game I play.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Mine is my handle everywere Online its my gamertag on every game I play.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.




Dang dog and here I thought that was yer home address ...:lol:


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine is a nickname that my TI in Air Force basic training gave me in 1976 a combination of my first name and the last 3 letters of my last name. I have used that nickname ever since.


----------



## EcoLux (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine was born from my ultimate goals in a DD. I wanted it to have a lot of options and be economical in price and fuel economy. I came up with Eco Lux short for Economical Luxury.


----------



## Xstaytruex (Aug 9, 2013)

Mine represents straight edge


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine is for the oldest car in my fleet. 1988 Black Alfa Romeo Milano Verde. I use this name on 2 GTO forums, the Honda CR-V forum and the GTV6 forum (transaxle Alfa forum). So a little bit about the Milano Verde. Front engine 3 litre all aluminum 60 degree v6 with hemispherical combustion chambers, single overhead cams drive the intakes and short horizontal pushrods and rockers drive the sodium filled exhaust valves. Clutch and 5 speed Tansaxle are in the rear. Very close to 50/50 front rear balance. Front suspension is torsion bar with upper and lower control arms. Rear suspension is De Dion tube and Watts link. Rear discs are inboard and mounted to the transaxle.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds like a typical Alfa. I learned to drive in an Alfa.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Last name and initials. Couldn't think of anything pithy.


----------



## justjohnthomas (Jul 27, 2013)

.....no clue where mine came from... Just figured my name is John Thomas.... same username on other forums I've been on past and present, sure makes logging in easy to remember.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Nickname someone called me in College(yes I went to College) and it stuck. I even have a license plate that has PATMAN.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could change mine to "2LTw/sparetire". Granddaughter calls it, "whitecar", another option.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I wanted a 2013 Cruze and couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, brian v was already taken. 

So then I found this guy in Upstate NY that agreed to pay for my Cruze. His name is Bill.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Mine is my call sign from the Air Force. I was 18 and already losing my hair. This guy I knew was breaking my balls and said to another guy "That guy's head is so bald he looks like a goddamn Qball!" That's all it took. 25+ years later, it's still going strong.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had a 1995 Pontiac Firebird Formula Firehawk. Happened to be #618. It has stuck with me since.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

Nickname since I was born... and I was born in March= the 3


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

This was my first time:blush:. I didn't know I could get creative! I sure would have done better than Cruze01.....


----------



## crzyfirefighter (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm a firefighter


----------



## sdmfer (Jul 31, 2013)

Strength determination merciless forever  

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

i like cars... this is my 6th one in 7 years.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

This was my "handle" when I used a CB radio in the 70's after getting back from Vietnam. Just explains my condition as a double B/K amputee.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I used to run a business (Dragon Systems Custom Computers & Websites), from my website dragonsys.org. Which has "devolved" into just a Web Services business. So I started using Dragonsys based on the website URL, and it stuck ever since.


----------



## rla69 (Oct 3, 2013)

initials plus astrology number


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

mine is no name backwards


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

My college ID. Needed something i could remember, as i made this before i decided to buy a Cruze, so i didn't care at the time...bummer.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Not a **** thing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

emanon9297 said:


> mine is no name backwards


Clever!


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine is for my first name and what State I live in.

Dennis in Minnesota


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

My NickD was accepted as an unused handle on this board. Thought it was unique until I did a google search on it. Thousands of NickD's on the web. Only thing I can honestly say about my handle, its a real nickname.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Zerogravity.
It is a diving term... weightless under water. Same one I used on LS1 Tech and all other forums.

Other forums wanted letters and numbers. So I put 779 at the end on those forums.


----------



## ExcessForce (Jul 2, 2013)

Well its my online game playing name...and kind of a nickname because of what i teach...Judo..and had at one time an audio system that was excessive for the small car i had at the time..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thread bump


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

We are the last of the Jukebox Romeos
We are romantics by the light of the four way
We came to sing out a chorus, reinvent the good times
Bringing it all back home again

Honey, we came to dance with the girls with the stars in their eyes
Do the Jump Back Jack, stop and slide to the right
Never break their hearts, never make 'em cry, come on
Strike up the band, play a song that everybody knows
If I'm not your kind, then don't tell a soul
I'm not the one who hates being alone, so come on

And in this unstable arena of what's left or become of my America
I'm askin' this dance, come take my hand, come on

And if they end it all by the end of tonight
If the big bomb drops down over this quiet, Edison sky
We'll blow one last kiss
To all the beautiful nights like this
Under this Central Jersey sky

Honey, we came to dance with the girls with the stars in their eyes
Do the Jump Back Jack, stop and slide to the right
Never break their hearts, never make 'em cry, come on
Honey, strike up the band, play a song that everybody knows
If I'm not your kind, then don't tell a soul
I'm not the one who hates being alone, so come on

'Cause you ain't never had a night on the town
Like I can show you such a night on the town
And you ain't never had a song you could sing
Well it's a deep, dark night and I hear you, I've been there

And these are the songs that we sing
Oh, these are the songs that we sing
You've never seen a two-step
Like when you've seen it from your mama's house
Where the kids flash like lightning
To the very best dancers around
We learned from the very best dancers around
We learned from the very best dancers in town
Come take my hand, cause mama, we came to dance


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I have a favorite gun, German Kar98k 1942 8mm caliber


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine is a change in the spelling of SADISTIC to reflect my mentality when faced with death. I'd rather smile at death and run towards it than run away crying. A take on my service/deployments.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm...ego filled broke teenager is where my name came from. Now I have to use it so ppl know me on different forums


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

money_man said:


> Hmm...ego filled broke teenager is where my name came from. Now I have to use it so ppl know me on different forums


Meh, you live in another country (other than US) women here will love you because you're foreign


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Meh, you live in another country (other than US) women here will love you because you're foreign


Lol that also works when I go down south with a northern Ohio accent. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

first name


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

nickname use it for almost every thing


----------



## ctheham (May 31, 2013)

Mine is ctheham which should be read "see the ham." My first initial is C and my last name is Hammond, so for as long as I remember I have use it as a user name as a pun on my name.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

nickname for a diesel engine.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

Royal Enfield Bullet motorcycle, made in India. Called there always familiarly as a Bullet.
A motorbike made longer than any other one in the world.


----------



## Tim Adams (Apr 20, 2014)

I got tired of trying to remember names and passwords all the time, so now every forum I join I just use my real name, hard to forget that!!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tim Adams said:


> I got tired of trying to remember names and passwords all the time, so now every forum I join I just use my real name, hard to forget that!!


Same here. So I use part of my first name and part of my last name and the year I was born in. Tired to trying to remember passwords so I picked a place I used to work at.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

Old gamer tag from when I was in high school. I use the same name in every forum I'm on, from crxcommunity, to planetisuzoo, to this one.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

"Sanjay Collins." "Chuck Vindaloo, excited to be here!"

A line from a scene in the beginning of Wedding Crashers when it's showing a montage of them entering multiple weddings receptions.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/an-SODVuuY7hY7m/wedding_crashers_2005_wedding_montage/


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Created the handle McNeo when I was in Middle/High school.

It actually started as Neo32843. Neo because I liked the Matrix, and 32843 is my name spelled out on a phone.

It evolved to McNeo when I wanted to ditch the numbers for something easier to say.

And yes, the Mc came from McDonalds. I love me some freedom fries.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

jandree is a hodgepodge of my first, middle, last name. 22nd is our anniversary date.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Mick. Just Mick.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

MilTown = Milwaukee (where I used to live)

SHO = The Car (one of over a dozen I have owned)

Been using the same handle for about for 13 years now


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Used to have a 97 Mustang Cobra and I run marathons 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Fish (May 3, 2014)

Also my gamer tag name taken from a guy who use to be the lead singer of Marillion and now has a solo career , nothing to do with fishing but something I want to do next time I visit Florida next year sorry I digress


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD.....doesn't get much more uncreative than that. It's a Cruze, it has the 2.0 Turbo Diesel haha. I wanted something easy to remember.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm was big into fish tanks and I used a lot of "plastic plants" in them. Also, I work at a plastic plant. Been using this name since the AIM days.


----------



## Kid (Feb 20, 2014)

youngest among my friends, and its basically what they all call me at work


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

N8zdad....I leased a 2014 Cruze 1lt rs for my son Nate while he's in college. And I'm lead to believe he is my son although he doesn't resemble me at all.


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

mine is super easy. i'm a mom who drives a cruze


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Mine is a change in the spelling of SADISTIC to reflect my mentality when faced with death. I'd rather smile at death and run towards it than run away crying. A take on my service/deployments.


i love your user name!


----------



## MamaCruze (Apr 12, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> We are the last of the Jukebox Romeos
> We are romantics by the light of the four way
> We came to sing out a chorus, reinvent the good times
> Bringing it all back home again
> ...


:signlol: ok i'm confused. what is a jukebox romeo or what exactly does your name mean, i thought this whole time your real name was julliet!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MamaCruze said:


> :signlol: ok i'm confused. what is a jukebox romeo or what exactly does your name mean, i thought this whole time your real name was julliet!


Ha! Nope, not my real name. Well, the post is a song. Think of the Jukebox Romeos as musicians, the last of a dying age trying to keep that classic rock and roll alive, guys who learned from the greats. It's romantic. 

Juliet, because I'm a female, and the counterpart to Romeo. As in, I'd be the Juliet to the singer's Romeo. Make sense?


This isn't the album version, just the acoustic version with the singer, but I prefer when it's just him, because... well....


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

sneaker/shoe collector.


----------



## Mackwrench (Mar 13, 2014)

30 Years of working on heavy trucks, including 18 @ a Mack Truck Dealer...."Mack"- wrench.....


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I bought a blue '02 C5 ZO6 back in 2004. When I joined a couple Corvette forums a few years later the newer C6 ZO6 had just been released and there were rumors of a supercar version of the Corvette in development, code named "Blue Devil" playing up one of the top executive's favorite sports teams in hopes of getting support to launch the car. That car went on to become the '09 ZR1.

Using Blue Devil as a forum handle was not only lame and unimaginative, it was already taken. 

I then became Blue Angel. A powerful force for good in the automotive interwebs. 

That, or a drunken stunt involving a lighter and expelled methane gas...


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

From the 1998 LucasArts PC adventure game called Grim Fandango. I always used either that or Piper61X on all forums, named after the make and tail number of the plane I got my pilots license in years ago


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

NickD said:


> Have a real nickname, also a sexist person, speak far differently to a woman than to a man. Ha, far more polite to a woman and you have to be politically correct when speaking to a woman or get into deep trouble. Feel users name should suggest the sex of a person.
> 
> Also have to be cognizant that the NSA is watching.



Mine UserName is so I can has watching you o.0

Edit: Real nickname as well. Yes, personal friends and internet friends alike have/do literally call me that.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Viridian is a shade of bluish green that I looked into for an art class back in middle school. I have been using this online ever since because you just don't see it everywhere 

Some have told me it's also the name of a Pokemon but I never looked into it. Lol


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Mordsith_T 
A dominiatrix for magic users in a book series and the first letter of my first name.


----------



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

My buddy and I use to play doom and diablo via modem alot in the early 90's. No internet! We needed usernames and he said you go by Benefactr. I think he meant it to mean I help out alot or something. In memory of him I continue to use it.


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

mine is simple my first name last initial and my daughters birthday because im the most creative person ever


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm an Engineer and Programmer. I frequently use PHP and my name is steve.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine means that I am not that creative! Lizzy=name, Cruze=car :uhh:


----------



## Ajn (Jul 13, 2014)

ajn, my initials  I know, boring.


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

How do you change your username?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starkey said:


> How do you change your username?


Haha, you'll have to contact the site administrator to get it changed. I believe they can do it. You can't change it yourself.


----------



## SavetheManuals! (Aug 14, 2014)

Give me 3 pedals or give me death!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Mine is my 2 cars I had a while back and kinda been using it since then.
> *Merc*ury Marauder & Mazda* 6*
> 
> 
> ...


You can keep the Mazda6 I'll take the Maurader


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starkey said:


> How do you change your username?


You want "DontHateThe1.8"?


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

My username is the result of a world class blowout with one of the moderators of another forum a lot of years ago. He called himself "The doctor" I came back in under a new id of boneheaddoctor, I developed a lot of fame in the Mercedes world and I just stuck with it. Even ran my own forum for a number of years (it made page one on Google searches on the topic for all but one month and that says a lot, heck, we were still pulling those stats for 6 months after we shut it down) until the Owebama recession crippled my backer and his business and we shut it down.


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

izzone = I used to be a member of the student section at Michigan State basketball games, called themselves the "izzone" for Tom Izzo

2000 = last time my beloved spartans won the national title


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

My username's not super imaginative.
Just representing where I was born and raised, joined with the name of the ride.

The name is also an attempt at attracting folks to a west coast meet in the san francisco bay area.
Still haven't achieved that goal.

I also had a similar name on the benzworld forum.
I enjoyed the meets they had =) and the bond that classic benz owners share. I got so many honks/waves in my benzes. It's like everyone was in the club.
I really miss that sort of atmosphere. No one waves back when I see other Cruzes on the highway. Kinda sad. 

The Cruze is a ride that deserves a family wave with all the love the Lordstown folks put in it.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

This is a great post 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there a character limit on users names?

How about:

cruzeownerscrewedbycruzechevydealerincentralwisconsinusa

Can always log out and log in with different uses name and email address, and may chose:

cruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruzecruze

as my users name.

Or better yet, don't accept any users name with the word, "cruze" in it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wrong tread.


----------



## tiny vessels (Jun 18, 2014)

My username is my favorite song by one of my favorite bands. Tiny Vessels by Death Cab For Cutie.


----------



## PGH_Cruze (Nov 22, 2013)

No 

PGH_Cruze


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I started using this username in 2002 when I purchased a Mazda Protege 5.

Danny5

Then I owned a 1990 Mazda Miata MX5
and more recently I owned a 5th gen Camaro

So it's kinda stuck with me through the years.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

Took my username off the tag of one of my other cars.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PGH_Cruze said:


> How do you change your username?


Ask an admin if it's possible.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bump for the new folks


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Mordsith_T said:


> Mordsith_T
> A dominiatrix for magic users in a book series and the first letter of my first name.


Love the sword of truth


----------



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Mine represents my attitude when someone annoys me. PH makes the F sound. Pretty much it means F off


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Thinking about changing my handle to cruzepostproductionmistakecorrector.


----------



## MoonlitKnight (May 25, 2015)

Old Genesis song
"Dancing out with the Moonlitknight"


----------



## NewLac (Sep 2, 2015)

My first car was a '84 Cadillac coupe deville. After that I got a '98 Grand Prix GTP and a friend of mine called it the "NewLac". It has been a nickname for about 15 years. I'm in the process of getting vanity plates with that on them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The Caring of Customers who drive a Chevrolet aka...Chevrolet Customer Care:th_salute:. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

idrive1 = I drive a Cruze.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I once had a Ford fairlane with a 170ci and 3 on the tree. It's been my forum name since on a few.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

BU54=Brian Urlacher(future HOF MLB)of the Chicago Bears and his number was 54.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a real Nick-name, you may also find me on the sides of your Cruze, just look for nicks.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

It was my nickname since I was a kid. Most people called me 
Sparky.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

sparkman said:


> It was my nickname since I was a kid. Most people called me s
> Sparky.


OH good!! I thought it was because you stuck something into an receptacle that created sparks.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

BU54 said:


> OH good!! I thought it was because you stuck something into an receptacle that created sparks.


Rofl, I've done that before.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Removing a light bulb from a lamp socket and sticking your finger there may become addictive.

Just came to the realization that my username is an N-word, hmmm, have to contemplate this.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Rofl, I've done that before.


For gods sake please don't tell me any details!! lol


----------



## braceyoself777 (Aug 18, 2015)

It use to be my youtube name buts a screen name I've held onto ever since AOL instant messenger lol


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

braceyoself777 said:


> It use to be my youtube name buts a screen name I've held onto ever since AOL instant messenger lol


Lmao. Love your name. Braceyoself. Foyourekyoself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkman said:


> Rofl, I've done that before.


LOL totally missed this comment!


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

When I got the original XBox and made an online gamer tag, the service suggested this one for me. So really, I guess it doesn't actually mean anything. I just liked the sound of it and have been using it for all online and gaming services since then. I even use the same display picture for all of them, lol.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> When I got the original XBox and made an online gamer tag, the service suggested this one for me. So really, I guess it doesn't actually mean anything. I just liked the sound of it and have been using it for all online and gaming services since then. I even use the same display picture for all of them, lol.


Yeah - but what's your avatar? Looks like the cover of goats head soup.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Yeah - but what's your avatar? Looks like the cover of goats head soup.


A monster creature thing from the movie Don't Be Afraid of the Dark: https://www.google.ca/search?q=don'...ybnKAhUF0hoKHafPAMAQ_AUIBygB&biw=1920&bih=965


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

(SSNS) South Shore Nova Scotia


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

ssnscruzeeco2015 said:


> (SSNS) South Shore Nova Scotia


Yay! !! More Nova Scotians! !!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

a cruze from tx and my girl chose the #

txcruze26


----------



## testmain (Oct 26, 2014)

refers to my home network, (I"m a network admin by trade).


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Yeah - but what's your avatar? Looks like the cover of goats head soup.


Best tool I use for those questions is Google Chrome. Right click and hit "search Google for this image". I wondered the same thing myself a while back. Ha ha


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Mines simple -203 for my area code...which makes me be from ct. Cruzer, is blatantly obvious...


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Mines Chevr from Chevrolet and asaki from Kawasaki. 

Had a 09 Chevy Cobalt and my current 14 Chevy cruze

Also had a 06 Kawasaki Ninja 250 and my current 13 Kawasaki Ninja 300


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

Good bye naturally aspirated air. Made it when I got my project car. (Other forums before this one) No more NA need forced induction.










Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelpie (Jan 18, 2016)

Kelpie is from Australian Kelpie, which is a sheep herding dog similar to a cattle dog or heeler.


----------



## Damitz (May 11, 2014)

My last name is almost a curse word. Damitz its pronounced the same as damnit but with a z at the end lol.


----------



## Wah123 (Jan 24, 2016)

It a part of my first name just shortened.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I forget if I answered this thread before...and don't feel like going through 15 pages to find out.

My username was purely created many years ago as a poke in the eye and snub of a moderator on another site who was a world class ass to put it mild....(who went by "The Doctor") I couldn't use THE in front because it exceeded the character count allowed there at the time.

I out lasted him there by a significant margin and developed my own fame in the circle of a certain antique import. So I just stuck with it for years after I figured its usefulness would have been outlived.


----------



## 95 taco (Feb 17, 2016)

My first truck was a 1995 tacoma, got it from my Dad when I first got my license.
I loved that truck but needed to upgrade to 4 door and 4x4 so i got my current 2003 tacoma.


----------



## 03glgold (Jan 26, 2016)

The first forum I joined was Aleromod. My Alero was a gold 2003 gl and I have just kinda stuck with the username since I created it.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine is just a variation of my name (Rick) but I have also been referred to as "Dumbass", ""Stupidass", or sometimes "Smartass"...:question:


----------



## zaccaglin (Nov 14, 2016)

It's my last name..


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

Nick name used to be Hippy, then got my hair cut so nick was shortened to Hip, then at a site I was at someone took my nick sooo,,,,, Now I am TheRealHip.......


----------



## GM4life (Nov 20, 2016)

I will always have GM products in my driveway.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Mine reflects my garage queen toy. 2007 Trailblazer SS that houses the LS2 corvette motor.


----------



## rock4016 (Jul 26, 2016)

Back in the BBS days I used the name Rock. When I changed to AOL rock was already used so I added the last 4 digits of my license plate from the time 4016.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

My name is Joe and I live in Milwaukee (yes, in the actual City of Milwaukee, not in a suburb).


----------



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

Had many nick names and usernames over the years,as my name is Rick,I Just wanted to be Rick,so hence Just Rick


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll bet nobody can guess what mine means! LOL


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

diesel said:


> I'll bet nobody can guess what mine means! LOL


You must drive a gasser Cruze. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

95 taco said:


> My first truck was a 1995 tacoma, got it from my Dad when I first got my license.
> I loved that truck but needed to upgrade to 4 door and 4x4 so i got my current 2003 tacoma.
> View attachment 181505


You drive a truck that needs glasses??!!


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I used to play Everquest and before that played on Immagination (sierra online) and I came up with it on a whim.

My first and last initials are AR so works for me...


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

mine comes from the the song regulate by Warren G. way back in high school my friends started changing it to greggulate when it came on and 20 years later it has stuck and I have used it for every username or gamertag I have.


----------



## 63falcondriver (Nov 26, 2016)

Mine is pretty self explanatory. I drive a 1963 Ford Falcon.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

A while back I was looking for a username on another site that would not have a bunch of numbers after it and found a reference to Guyuk Khan (which just looked different enough to be unique), but ended up mis-spelling it, so I have kept it since for car sites. At least I know if I start getting spam mail that has "Guuyuk" in it I know where they got it from.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Figure i'd bump this.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Literally nothing - just something I came up with as my 3rd Party Modeler name for a game called Gearhead Garage, many, many years ago. There was a huge (at the time - nonexistent now) 3rd party scene for the game, with tons of cars available for download to add into the game. I released quite a few of them prior to interest in the game falling off the map.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

MOTO13...Moto as in motocross and 13 for the day I was born...as well as the length of my di...nevermind.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks @Merc6 for the bump...never saw this thread yet. Fun!

So back in my working days, the question every Thurs/Fri was "What are you doing this weekend?"

Almost without exception the response was "Going to the River"

Anyone in Southern California, Arizona or Nevada knows "The River" is the Colorado River which serves as the common border between those states and pretty much the only navigable river for 100s of miles.

So I got a personalized license plate "RVRGOER" 25 years ago and the name stuck.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

I use to maintain EF-111As when I was an airman. All maintainers of the EF-111As were called "Ravenkeepers." Best radar suppression, deceiver that there ever was.


"Jammin' 'til it hertz."


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Drive a Chevy and local area code


----------



## 96zed28 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have used this handle on all my subscribed forums. Bought a 1996 Camaro Z28 new and still have it and in Canada we say Zed. Cheers!


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Lift in the vertical axis, ie helicopters. Birth year. Also the name of a roller coaster in California years ago.


----------

